# Bicycle Heaven, Pittsburgh Swap, Saturday May 29 and Sunday May 30



## Howard Gordon (May 23, 2021)

I'm bringing lots of ballooner parts, need to eliminate excess stock.  I can also bring an Art Linkletter "Surrey", and a professional work stand.  This is always a great show with plenty to do and see.  Come have some fun.  Thanks, Howard.


----------



## Howard Gordon (May 23, 2021)




----------



## John Gailey (May 24, 2021)

That stand is beyond awesome.  Can't wait to see it. 
 Howard, you have great stuff!


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (May 24, 2021)

We have a vendor who came yesterday with A trailer and a van full of stingray and Schwinn bicycles a very very nice lemon peeler A Schwinn road bike Paramont and this lime 1964 stingray in original condition all for sale .  i have some Bowden fenders and parts for sale and may sell a Bowden bike and BMX parts   I am looking to trade a Schwinn Krate for a nice BMX or vintage Mountain bike


----------



## Howard Gordon (May 27, 2021)

I will have some tables filled with $5 and $10 bargain priced balloon tire parts. Need to find a new home for this stuff !!


----------



## szathmarig (May 29, 2021)




----------



## bicycle larry (May 29, 2021)

szathmarig said:


> View attachment 1420111
> 
> View attachment 1420112
> 
> ...



THANKS SO MUCH FOR THE PICTURES ,LOTS OF GOOD STUFF  FROM BICYCLE LARRY


----------



## szathmarig (May 29, 2021)




----------



## szathmarig (May 29, 2021)




----------



## szathmarig (May 29, 2021)




----------



## Dham (May 29, 2021)

Howard Gordon said:


> View attachment 1417358
> 
> View attachment 1417359



I have that same ELDI work stand that was used years ago in the bike shop I owned. Pretty amazing tool!  Be interested to hear what it sells for.


----------

